# Justin Bieber - VIVA Comet 2010 - 2010-05-21 (x22)



## Claudia (8 Juli 2010)

thx Anna & artificial​


----------



## Mike150486 (8 Juli 2010)

Danke


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (8 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Karrel (9 Juli 2010)

wer ist das eig, ich hab den namen schon mal iwo gelesen, aber wer ist das!?


----------



## Mike150486 (9 Juli 2010)

Karrel schrieb:


> wer ist das eig, ich hab den namen schon mal iwo gelesen, aber wer ist das!?



Ein amerikanischer Sänger


----------

